# hooking up my New Look 566 Ultegra



## JohnnyG

*Need help hooking up my New Look 566 Ultegra*

I just bought a 2011 Look 566 complete with Shimano Ultegra group from RealCyclist.com - A deal, to good to pass up.  Its been 20+ years that I have owned a road bike. Last bikes where Cannondale, Vitus, Look KG 85,Look KG 86. WOW has the Tech changed on the Bikes !!! Once I get the bike fitted, I wanted to upgrade some things. Bars - carbon, brand ??? Back in the day, I only used 3T, Stem- found a sweet Look carbon, going with color white on-line, Bars Q - Are the one piece the way to go ??? Wheels - between Shimano Dura Ace C 24 7900 or Mavic Ksyrium SL. Pedals going with Look. Any help / info would be GREAT !!! Thanks ... PS I got the white/red color ... Gonna be using this bike for training- improve my cardio, I am 5'10, wt 235 lbs ... My main sport is MTB, wanted the road bike to cross train. Riding on the East Coast -RI, Flats, lots of hills ...


----------



## JohnnyG

Gotcha ... Thanks for the info ... Was told by a LBS to say away from tubeless ... Note- I run tubeless on my Santa Cruz TB 29er MTB - LOVE IT - The tubeless set up ... They - the LBS said go with tubes & the Conti Gator skins hard shell ??? Thanks again


----------



## ddimick

The manufacturer forums don't get as much traffic.

I have the same year/model/color as you with about 750 miles on it.

For wheels I went with Fulcrum Racing 3 2-Way and am running them with tubeless tires, very happy with that combo.

For bar I suggest FSA K-Wing. I still run the bar that came with it but if I were to upgrade, that's what I'd do.

I also swapped out the Fzik saddle and am using a Specialized Toupe instead.


----------



## ddimick

Your LBS recommended a highly durable tire setup, but at the expense of comfort. Depending on how you ride and under what conditions, that might be the right decision. If you want to ride shorter distances (10-20 miles) I'd choose durable. If you want to do century (or longer) rides, tubeless.

Shimano and Campy (who make Fulcrum) are big manufacturers making tubeless wheels, so it's not exactly a high-risk niche technology any longer. Some of the high-end Specialized bikes are coming with them now. I'd say road tubeless is still in the early adopter phase, but no longer bleeding edge as it was a few years ago. Search around in the wheel/tire forum here, plenty of folks are running tubeless.

I forgot to mention it above, but I live in a hilly area and when I bought the 566 I had the LBS swap the 11-25 cassette for a 11-28 instead. Very happy with that decision.


----------



## JohnnyG

Thanks for the Great info ... If, I went with the tubeless setup Shimano or Fulcrum wheels ... What tires would you go with ??? I plan on riding 50-100 miles training rides ...


----------



## ddimick

I'm running Hutchinson Fusion 3 Tubeless. I'd consider putting a Fusion 3 (700x23) in front and an Intensive (700x25) in back if I were doing it again. Also consider IRC Roadlite Tubeless, but they're harder to find and ~50% more expensive.


----------



## robdamanii

JohnnyG said:


> Thanks for the Great info ... If, I went with the tubeless setup Shimano or Fulcrum wheels ... What tires would you go with ??? I plan on riding 50-100 miles training rides ...


I'm using Vittoria Rubino Pros as training tires. Fairly supple, very tough, corner pretty well. I like them.


----------



## scuollo

*Look 566 tires*

I am running Conti GP4000s on my 566. Great feel, traction, and durable. There are recent posts here that claim over 4500 mikes on a these! Relatively light for training tires. Highly recommended. But are not tubeless...


----------



## maximum7

The 566 is a pretty smooth riding bike. I think you'd be fine with a good wheelset and a set of Conti 4000's or Gatorskins Wire, which have a stronger side wall. 

I've had both Ksyrium SL's and now have the 7900's. For your weight I would suggest the SL's, or maybe look at a set of HED wheels. 

Also, once you get fitted, that might limit the type of bar/stem you get. I'd stay away from the one piece. Too many cons to that. 
Bars have different "Reach and Drop measurements, and you'll want to make sure you stay within your fit when you "upgrade". 

No offense, but at 235, you'll need a pretty stout bar. You might want to just stick with aluminum. I've had 4 different bars on my bike. 3 alum., 1 carbon, and I couldn't tell the difference, minus a little flex near the bar ends on my carbon bars. 

Personally I don't like FSA. I also don't like wing style bars. If you need to adjust your shift lever height, you might also end up adjusting the angle of the wing, which may not be the right angle for your hands. 

Please keep in mind this is just my opinion only, nothing else. 

Good luck with what you decide and post a pic soon.


----------



## JohnnyG

Thanks for the Great info ... Started to buy a few things for the 566. Bought Shimano Ultegra Cass 11-28 , pedals killer deal on E/Bay - Look Keo classic Red with grey cleats for $67.00 / Shoes some DMT Radial -Look sole - $135.00 on sale 50% off @ CC, & a Giro Prolight $89.00 on sale 50% off. PS What HED wheels would you go with ??? Bars,if I did decide to go carbon. What brand & model would you pick ???


----------



## look566

robdamanii said:


> I'm using Vittoria Rubino Pros as training tires. Fairly supple, very tough, corner pretty well. I like them.


+1 on these tires. Performance has them on sale often.


----------



## maximum7

> PS What HED wheels would you go with ??? Bars,if I did decide to go carbon. What brand & model would you pick ???


You do know that the Look cleat colors go according to how much float you want right?

I can't tell you what will work for you or what you should buy. I can only share my experiences and what ended up working for me.
I chose the Ritchey WCS Evo. SL. It had the reach and drop I needed. Plus, I like that it has a little back sweep to it and that it is ovalized, which I like for climbing. I'm a small guy and so I don't put alot of torque on the bars.
I did run into a guy who rode for a local team riding a 595 and he had the Look carbon bars. He said they were plenty stiff for him. They do however, weigh a bit more. 

Wheels are all over the place. Lost of people will tell you to go custom. I won't. 
I loved my SL's, but they were too harsh for me so I got the DA C-24's. They really smoothed things out, but I think I gave up some stiffness in the back wheel. That is why I think you'd be happier on the SL's. I also was more confident descending on the SL's even though the wider rim of the C-24 is supposed to provided better cornering. I also found neither to be faster than the other. 
I haven't ridden HED's but I've heard great things about them and a couple guys here in the Look form like them. Maybe the Ardennes? 

I think you need to get a professional fit and then just ride your bike. Get used to it for a couple of months. Then start tweaking it. 
Sure, wheels are going to make the biggest difference, but ride what you got for a while.

Make sure you get a decent pair of bibs. That will go miles toward riding enjoyment.


----------



## JohnnyG

Thanks ... The plan is get fitted, then change things up - upgrade ... Q Look makes bars ??? - are they bars or the bar & stem one piece ... Thank you for your help ...


----------



## twiggy73

Wow Johnny you had a KG 85 and KG 86 do you still have them??? I still have my KG 86 and I found little diff between my that and my 585 in terms of frame preformance. the real diff came in things like sti levers and the forks and a totally diff geometry! If you you still have them could you post some pics? 

Twiggy


----------



## JohnnyG

Twiggy ... I used to race back in the day ... Race bikes went back to the team, sold my training bikes back in 1990. PS - The '' The Look Bike Club'' FB is Sweet ... Very Nice !!! Of the bikes I raced and trained on - The Al Cannondale - felt super stiff, like a rock, AKA beat you up kind of ride ... The Vitus Al & carbon 3 tube & full carbon - Not bad ... Way better than the C'dale ... Kinda of flexy at times ... The Look KG 85 & 86 back then, Best bikes, I ever raced & trained on !!! Plus - went clippless in 1984/1985 on Look pedals ... Then later on went to Time - Pedals & shoes ... Because the early Looks were to rough on the knees ...


----------



## maximum7

> Q Look makes bars ??? - are they bars or the bar & stem one piece


Yes, or well they used to.
Look EDH Carbon Handlebars @ We Keep You Cycling | Look Carbon bars | EDH Carbon Handle bars


----------



## justin.

Yep. We still have a few of those in stock. Check with your local LOOK dealer, if they do not have any, we can get some to them.


----------



## JohnnyG

Thanks Justin, I just bought a set of Look carbon bars on-line in White ... Along with some Look Keo Classic color Red- E/Bay- Note best deal I found ... & some carbon Look cages from Amazon ... Once my new shoes come in & get the 566 fitted ... Getting the Look carbon stem after I know what size I need ... Q what is that big black cover that has Look on it - came with my new Look 566 ... for ??? Sorry for Newbie Q ... It's been 20+ years that I been on a road bike ... Thanks again for all the help from you guys !!! Wheels - going with Fulcrum Racing- One, two way ... Because I run tubeless on my MTB - I think tubeless will be the next big thing on the road bikes ... plus getting a killer deal ...


----------



## beingcre8tive

I got a 566 in 2009 with Ultegra and Love it! I've put about 10,000 miles on it.


----------



## ddimick

The Fulcrum 1s might not be the right wheels for your weight. It's worth a phone call to find out since I can't remember them publishing the information.


----------



## maximum7

I don't know. 
My buddy is about 230 #'s and he's running the Fulcrum 1's. He hasn't had any trouble. Loves 'em.
Oddly enough he's a hill climber too.


----------



## Weav

I would recommend tubeless, it's a very nice ride and less flats in my experience.


----------



## JohnnyG

Thanks for all the Good info ... Going with Shimano DA C-24 TL or Fulcrum Racing 1's two ... See what the Best deal comes around this winter ...


----------



## maximum7

For your weight, I'd go Fulcrums. 
Too bad these are only Campy.
Beat these...
Fulcrum Wheels Cycling Products - BikeTiresDirect


----------



## JohnnyG

Thanks maximum7 for posting ... Wish they were Shimano ...


----------



## Weav

JohnnyG said:


> Thanks for all the Good info ... Going with Shimano DA C-24 TL or Fulcrum Racing 1's two ... See what the Best deal comes around this winter ...


What did you end up going with. I too have a Look 566 and love the thing. Sadly I haven't gotten to ride as much as I would like lately with the birth of my daughter last year.


----------



## JohnnyG

Weave said:


> What did you end up going with. I too have a Look 566 and love the thing. Sadly I haven't gotten to ride as much as I would like lately with the birth of my daughter last year.


I ended up going with Reynolds V3K clincher ... LOVE THEM !!! So much, I bought a backup set ... One set from Real Cyclist the other from Performance Bicycle ... Running them with Vittoria Open Pave Evo CG Road tires 24mm ... :thumbsup:


----------

